# Internet/  logiciel pour reprendre un téléchargement



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mai 2000)

Je recherche désèspérement un petit logiciel qui permet de rependre le téléchargement  de fichiers sur Internet, là ou il s'est arrété.


----------



## JackSim (6 Mai 2000)

ViaHTTP ou mieux : Anarchie permettent cela (à condition que le serveur supporte le "resume"). Fais une recherche sur http://www.download.com  ou http://www.versiontracker.com 


------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mai 2000)

Ouais, je pense que ViaHttp c'est la meilleure soluce.

Va pa là : http://www.versiontracker.com/redir.fcgi/kind=1&id=4735/download?viahttp


----------



## Lonesome Boy (7 Mai 2000)

Y'a aussi Monica, qui gère également les serveurs ftp et Hotline. Vous pourrez le trouver à l'adresse suivante: http://www.ziggy.speedhost.com/


----------

